# new on the site



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

Hey you guys this is jodie and lil fuzz and we are new at this site so if theres anything i should know or need to know please feel free to help! but why isnt anyone in the chat room?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to HHC  
Your hog is adorable  
Chat is pretty much always dead.


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

thank you larry its my first and wont be my last! i didnt realise how much they cost i got my for free someone was giving him away yours it to cute as well


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

As Larry said, most of the time the chat doesn't get used. There's designated chat times, if you look under the general discussion section (I think).

Best thing to do is go through all of the stickies in each section. It's also helpful to read all of the different topics posted in the sections, to learn more about different problems other people have had. You can also use the search function if you want to look up a specific topic or question.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Chat time are: Monday and Thursday nights, 4-8 pm Pacific time (7-11 pm Eastern) & Sunday afternoon 2-4 pm Pacific time. (5-7 pm Eastern)

During that time there are experienced hedgehog owners/breeders present to answer any questions.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to HHC, your hedgie is too cute


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

thank you so much all you guys! im so thankful for all your welcomes and you all have cute higs ^_^ i think they are ALL adorabul! so happy i found this site! hey are any of you guys connected on myspace it be cool


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to HHC!

Your hedgie is cute.


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

i see my problem w the chat im central?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

For central, subtract one hour from the Eastern times.


----------

